#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Επικίνδυνες κοιλοδοκοί

## Xάρης

Κυκλοφορούν στην αφορά επικίνδυνες συγκολλητές κοιλοδοκοί με κατεργασία εν θερμώ και εν ψυχρώ, τύπου S355J2H και S235JRH και διαφόρων ονομαστικών διατομών (από 80x80x6 mm έως 500x300x12,5mm).
Ως πιθανή χώρα προέλευσης αναφέρεται η Κίνα και ως εισαγωγέας / διανομέας στην Ε.Ε. οι ιταλικές εταιρείες *ARO Steel SRL* και *CoProSid SRL*, αντίστοιχα.

*Υπάρχει κίνδυνος διάρρηξης των συγκολλήσεων!*

*Πηγή:* Γενική Γραμματεία Βιομηχανίας

----------

